# Arrow stoves, any good?



## fespo

Good morning everyone, me and my C L searches. I found a Arrow brand wood stove on C L list but I can't find a whole lot of info on line about them. They were made by Heatilator, but no other info. I one I found does have burn tubes, some black pipe and 2-3 pieces of  S S flue for $2oo. Any info on this stove would be great. Thanks Frank


----------



## AnalogKid

These guys?
http://www.aradastoves.com/aarrow

Or these guys?
http://www.thefireplace.com.au/arrow_wood_heaters.html


----------



## fespo

nope, Im tring to find the picture of the stove on C L


----------



## begreen

Is this an older stove, no glass in the door or perhaps a cabinet heater?


----------



## webbie

Old brand of current company which makes Quadrafire, Heatilator, etc.

I could not call it a prize - quite old.


----------



## fespo

Here are a few pictures


----------



## webbie

Not in bad shape at all. It's EPA or at least close to it.....
"Arrow was started in Tualatin, Oregon in the late 1970's by Joe Chamberlain, an entrepreneur, as part of a general sheet metal fabrication business. Arrow was the first steel wood stove designed with a pedestal instead of legs, and also pioneered the use of a gold finish on the stove door. Chamberlain sold the Arrow business to Heatilator/HON INDUSTRIES in 1985 just as state and national air quality regulations were starting to impact the industry. As a result of these regulations, the Arrow business declined and Heatilator closed the Tualatin factory and moved manufacturing to Mt. Pleasant, Iowa in 1989. Several attempts to regain its once strong market position by selling through the Heatilator fireplace sales force and customer base were unsuccessful. In 1993 the company hired Mike Derosier, an experienced stove industry sales and marketing executive, to direct the Arrow stove business. In the fall of 1993 Arrow launched an innovative direct vent gas stove which started a new industry trend and helped revive Arrow sales and market share."


----------



## begreen

I don't find any listing for it but that sure does look like a contemporary design. For $200 is sounds like it could be a good buy.


----------



## fespo

Well I did buy it. It was made in 96 so says the sticker on the back.  Here are some pictures of  the package deal. I did clean up the brass door myself and pulled the old gaskets and glass.






I don't think they use it much because of the set-up they had. Magic Heat Reclaimer, leaking gaskets, single wall inside flue that had leaking creosote dripping down and total short length flue.


----------



## begreen

Looks pretty nice and a good deal.  Sell the Magic Heat and pocket the change.


----------



## fespo

Ok, Arrow is installed in the green house. Installed new gaskets, double wall up threw the roof,(I cut the plastic polycarbonate and used sheet metal in it place. Now, I know this is not right, but_  I used what I had.  Double wall all the way up and out. ya ya ya I know!!_  But it is a 10x12 Harbor Freight green house, away from my house. I did sell the magic heat on e-bay for $112.50, now I have to dump 2 pieces of SS flue. I don't know what kind it is, but it is some very heavy pipe. Those burn tubes are going stong


----------



## begreen

Be careful with that stove in such a small place. You may end up with baked petunias.


----------



## fespo

Im having a hard time right now keeping it warm, the space heater does kick on/off . This cheapie green house is very very drafty. I am working on sealing it up as best as I can.


----------



## valley ranch

That looks like a pretty nice stove. Secondary air and all.


----------



## fespo

Here she is,


----------



## fespo

Arrow is out!! Great LITTLE stove, just to small for over night burns in a cold green house. I replace it with a brand new Pleasant Hearth stove. Price was right just a three half hour drive each way.


----------



## oldspark

Heating one of those green houses over night in chi town is gonna be a chore.
Neat set up.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home

I like the greenhouse, but as Oldspark says, it's gonna be a chore...


----------



## MissAmy

fespo said:


> View attachment 116593
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is,




Kind of curious if you have a photo of the label on the back of the stove. I have the same one!! Ex-husband painted over the label and i need info on the stove.
Thank you.


----------



## fespo

sorry i sold the stove


----------



## MissAmy

fespo said:


> sorry i sold the stove




Thank you


----------



## Darren418

MissAmy said:


> Thank you


I used the exact same stove as you have pictures, complete even with the side protectors.  We used it pretty much exclusively for 13 years to heat a VERY drafty old 1,400 sq ft farmhouse in North Texas.  Great stove.  Simple, easy to clean, easy to operate, non-catalyst, and I could pretty easily get a good overnight burn every night for an easy restart the next morning.  At one point, I remember my wife remarking that we had the stove going continuously for over a month without a full cool down.  Anyway, I wish I could help you with the rear label question.  Can't help you there, but enjoy that stove.  It's a classic!


----------



## Cdeforrest

MissAmy said:


> Kind of curious if you have a photo of the label on the back of the stove. I have the same one!! Ex-husband painted over the label and i need info on the stove.
> Thank you.


I've got the same stove , but in insert form. Came with my '72 house I purchased in '04. Haven't had it out yet. I'll get a shot when that happens.


----------

